# Lens Advise for Europe Vacation



## pierceography (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello all,
It's been awhile since I've posted here, but I have a fairly cliche question: What lenses do I take for a vacation? My wife and I are heading to Paris for a week in a few days, and I'm having a harder time than I would have thought picking the lenses I want to take with me. Here's what I've got:

Sigma 12-24mm
Canon TS-E 24mm f/3.5L II (*)
Canon 24-70mm f/2.8L II (*)
Sigma 35mm f/1.4
Sigma 50mm f/1.4
Canon 70-200mm f/2.8L II
Canon 85mm f/1.2L II
Canon 100mm f/2.8L (+)
Canon 135mm f/2L

(*) = Definitely taking, (+) = Not taking.

I'm fairly certain I'm going to take the 70-200mm for some people shots, as well as the 35mm for some evening photos after the sun has set. Otherwise, I'm pretty up in the air. I'm mostly interested in photographing the architecture and museums.

I'd like to keep it to six lenses, but I could conceivably take them all since my carryon will be a pelican case.

As a side question, I've already covered the red lines on all my lenses with gaffers tape. I realize I'm probably being a little paranoid, but does anyone have other suggestions for protecting my gear? I'm planning on using a messenger bag instead of a backpack and keeping it buckled.

Thanks, everyone!

** EDIT: I'll be shooting with my 5Dm3 **


----------



## tron (Mar 10, 2014)

For people shots the 70-200 2.8L II is very obvious. Instead the 135mm f/2L is definitely fit for the job.

I would prefer a TS-E 17 instead of a TS-E 24 but since you don't have one at least get the Sigma 12-24 (I assume it's FF).

Also add a 35mm 1.4 for some low light shots and you are done.

Sigma 12-24mm
Canon TS-E 24mm f/3.5L II (*)
Canon 24-70mm f/2.8L II (*)
Sigma 35mm f/1.4
Canon 135mm f/2L


----------



## pierceography (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks for the advise. I thought about getting the 17mm TS-E instead of the 24mm, but I want to use filters and the 17mm is difficult (though not impossible) to use filters with.

I like your suggestions. I think I'll wind up taking those five lenses, as well as the 70-200mm.


----------



## IMG_0001 (Mar 10, 2014)

tron said:


> For people shots the 70-200 2.8L II is very obvious. Instead the 135mm f/2L is definitely fit for the job.
> 
> I would prefer a TS-E 17 instead of a TS-E 24 but since you don't have one at least get the Sigma 12-24 (I assume it's FF).
> 
> ...



I think I would second this lens selection. As Paris streets are relatively wide and the city has large public places compared to some other European cities, I think you won't have too much trouble with your 24 TS. You will likely be able to manage something with the 12-24 if need really arise. I also don't think you really need a 200mm lens there and feel like the 135 F2 will be long enough as a telephoto.

Unless you get really careless, I would not worry too much about the kit. Paris is also relatively safe I think. Yet, I would still contract an insurance since you can never predict what will happen, even in reputedly safe neighborhoods and you won't end up loosing everything if the worse was to arrive.

Bon voyage.


----------



## tron (Mar 10, 2014)

IMG_0001 said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > For people shots the 70-200 2.8L II is very obvious. Instead the 135mm f/2L is definitely fit for the job.
> ...


Ditto  Plus upon return give us the statistics of lens use if not some nice photos...


----------



## waelelgendy (Mar 10, 2014)

I've been to Paris last October with 4 lenses:

* Canon EF 17-40mm f/4L
* Canon EF 35mm f/1.4L
* Canon EF 85mm f/1.2L II
* Canon EF 100mm f/2.8L IS

The lenses I used mainly: the 35L & 85L. The 17-40L & 100L were useful on rainy days. The 17-40L was my main for architecture. If I had your set of lenses I would go for:

* Sigma 12-24mm
* Canon 24-70mm f/2.8L II
* Sigma 35mm f/1.4
* Canon 85mm f/1.2L II
* Canon 135mm f/2L

I didn't get the chance to use a tripod that often, so I don't think the 24 TS-E would be much useful. If the 85L doesn't have any special place in your heart, you may drop it off the list, the 135L may replace it in most of the cases.


----------



## nmccrea43 (Mar 10, 2014)

I was in Europe in October and share many of the same lenses you do. In my opinion, you are not going to want to carry around the 70-200mm. Its heavy and you will stand out like a sore thumb. I brought my 24-70mm 2.8 II and used it 95% of the time. The 24 TSE would be nice but do you want to lug around a tripod? I really recommend to go light and simple, your back and feet will thank you. Plus you attract attention walking around with all that expensive gear. Bring your favorite 2-3 lenses and call it good. Remember to enjoy yourself and don't spend your whole time taking pictures or you will miss out on truly getting a good experience. And don't keep your wallet in your back pocket... the pick pockets are really that bad! 

You can check out my pictures here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicolausmccready/sets/72157636614814715/


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2014)

The real questions are: a) how strong is your wife? and b) how tolerant is she? I suspect from your kit that the answer to both is "very." Yer a lucky guy.
But seriously ... it depends on what you usually shoot. I'm a street/people guy, not architecture etc., and would take at least the 70-200, the 35 1.4, and a 24-70. I like the 135 f2 very much for street work, and it's less obvious. I'd check my homeowner's policy and make sure you have a scheduled, all-risks, replacement-value overseas coverage.


----------



## JPAZ (Mar 10, 2014)

My "travel triumvirate" is a 17-40, 24-105 and 70-200 f/4 is. This all goes quite nicely into the Retrospective 7 bag with my 5diii. Is this a perfect combo? of course not! But it is fairly compact and covers most of my bases. I love the 70-200 f/2.8 but it weighs a ton and is very large. If I know I will be doing lots of architecture, I might leave the 17-40 at home and bring the 14. Your 24-70 is a great lens but most of my people shots are with the 24-105 because I am usually at 85mm and higher. The 70-200 is used for those occasions (dancers on a stage at a distance, a bird on a statue in a town square, etc) where I need a bit more reach.

Here's a "people" shot from Central Asia last summer with the 24-105. I know that photography is a big part of what I do when I travel but I want to keep it relatively light and accessible. You are going to be in a wonderful city with wonderful sights. Bring your 24-70, the TS-E and maybe the 85. Just my thoughts.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Mar 10, 2014)

I would take the 35L, the 85L and a good pair of shoes. If you need a third lens, and if your vacation is primarily
photo oriented, take the 24-70 as a third lens. If not, or if your wife is as impatient as mine, "less is more" is
a good philosophy. (wouldn't hurt to have a S90/100/110 in your pocket - particularly for places where you may
have to check your messenger bag.)

As a second point - I wouldn't bother with the Pelican bag. Aside from being bulky and heavy, it marks it's content 
as something worth protecting. I'd put a small messenger bag in my carry-on and use it when I got there. I do
that with a Naneu Pro Lima - good protection, fits nicely inside my 20" rolling suitcase, and cheap (~$50) while
being un-obtrusive. The two lenses and the camera fit perfectly - it'd be stuffed with the third lens.


----------



## Dave__C (Mar 10, 2014)

A comment on the pick-pocket threat: 

From personal experience....beware going through turnstiles at subway stations in Paris. The pick-pockets will attack just as you are passing through with the expectation that you will not try to come back after them. They are totally unafraid and will grab things without attempting to hide what they are doing. 

You also must beware of backpacks in crowds and especially on subways. They will open them from behind and take things. 

Not all hotels will have safes. Think carefully about how much you bring and be sure you think through what you will walk around with and where you will store anything else. Its not simply a matter of what you can carry on the plane.

Rent a car with a real trunk. Trunks are much safer than interior of cars. Thieves will think nothing of breaking windows.


----------



## RomainF (Mar 11, 2014)

I've been living in Paris for about twenty years now. 
I work as a news-reporter and only use the public transportations (no car, don't even think to park, you'll never be able to ; or motorbike, too dangerous, not for me but for the cameras). I carry too bodies (1D + 5D-grip) ; 35 1.4 ; 70-200 2.8 IS II ; 16-35 2.8 ; 580exII in my bag (lowepro urban-reporter 350) every day. I've never ever had any problems with anybody. 

If you don't wear a white "I Love USA" t-shirt ; a cap with an eagle printed on it and a pair of short with sandals, there is absolutly no reason to be bothered in the subway.
You just have to keep an eye on your bag (closed) and you'll be serene. 
It may, however, be that you'll meet some pickpockets, as in any big city in the world. There are few of them though. They only look for cash. They might be looking for your wallet but will never try to steal any kind of bag.

Paris is relatively safe, don't worry about that. 
As someone wrote before, there are a lot of big, wide squares, gardens and monuments but there are also plenty of really tight districts in the "old Paris". There, the architecture has not really change since the middle-age (no joke).

As i said, i've been living there for about twenty years and i discover new fabulous places every week.
Weather has been wonderful for a week, i hope it will remain for your trip. 
(i remind you that if parisians -as in any big city- might be in a rush, we all have a shower every day and most of us are really pleased to help foreigners if they're lost or looking for something).

A wide angle is necessary however a tripod might bother you a lot…distances are significant.
You can shot stunning pictures of architecture with a telephoto thanks to the available space and insane perspectives, i would really get a long one.


----------



## axtstern (Mar 11, 2014)

Somehow I always believe that People asking for what lens to bring know the answer before they ask but want help in saying gentle "no" to the lenses they will leave behind.

Anyway.. for Paris if you bring a wide and a tele lens it is in my eyes more important what accesoires you bring.

You might want to bring a bean bag rather than a big tripod which is anyway along with the Flash forbidden in most places. 

I would bring the darkest stopper you have and that fit on your lenses. You will find plenty of perscpectives which shout for neutralizing all the People that stand in the way. If you ever wanted to Experiment with real Long shutter times, Paris is your playground.

If you want an excuse for a little GAS attack, Paris is the capitol of gargoyles. No better excuse to explain the spouse why a x2 or x1.4 Canon tele converter needs to be bought before or when in Paris.

One more chance to invest in gear: buy a cheap M at home, come to Paris and aquire the 11-22 EFM lens and leave your fullframe wide at home. I never touched my Tokina 11-16 2.8 after going ultrawide on the M.


3 Private tips: If it still exists than find a shop called "theatre hall" in Paris. 
http://www.theatrhall.com/home.php

Serves only mens Cloth but if you ever wanted to have something looking authentic renesaince... there you find it.

One ore tip for unbelievable pictures:

The opera in Paris (ye olde one). Do not bother with what they Play, just arrive 30 minutes before the evening Show. Ask for the cheap tickets. They sell balcony loge tickets for about 10 Euro. Sight is restricted form These chairs that is why they are cheap. Do not buy two, buy four! This results in you and your spouse sitting by yourself in a loge that you can close from inside which allows you to see a lot without being seen and to take Pictures of the opera and the guests. Only sad thing: For non French operas they have a red led poster running for subtitles... in one of the oldest operas of the continent...

Last tip (a Little morbid) Les catacombes. Read about this before you decide to do it. If you are not scared by the souls of the dead than this is as close as you can get to flirt with a camera and death at the same time. Flash is allowed but awkward to use there. LED light will do wonder.


----------



## brett b (Mar 11, 2014)

nmccrea43 said:


> I was in Europe in October and share many of the same lenses you do. In my opinion, you are not going to want to carry around the 70-200mm. Its heavy and you will stand out like a sore thumb. I brought my 24-70mm 2.8 II and used it 95% of the time. The 24 TSE would be nice but do you want to lug around a tripod? I really recommend to go light and simple, your back and feet will thank you. Plus you attract attention walking around with all that expensive gear. Bring your favorite 2-3 lenses and call it good. Remember to enjoy yourself and don't spend your whole time taking pictures or you will miss out on truly getting a good experience. And don't keep your wallet in your back pocket... the pick pockets are really that bad!
> 
> You can check out my pictures here:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicolausmccready/sets/72157636614814715/



I agree with almost all of what nmccrea43 advised. However, I would absolutely not leave home without your 70-200 II. Yes, it makes it more obvious that you have nice gear and it's a bit heavy, but it will give you reach when you want it along with the compression. Zooms are great and I never really missed my 85 or 135. 
I've been all over Europe and felt pretty confident that my equipment was secure. But I let my guard down for a matter of seconds in Brussels and my bag was gone...from literally right under my nose. I didn't see it happen. When you are alone, always have the strap of your bag wrapped around your leg or arm. My bag contained a 1DsII (when it was current), a 17-40, a 70-200 2.8 L IS, a mobile phone and a bunch of accessories. Insurance covered everything, but it was a logistical nightmare. Remember that thieves are watching you shoot and looking for opportunity. I was targeted and it was a team of them that made it work. I should've been more aware. People who live or work in Brussels will actually leave their car doors unlocked to prevent thieves from continually breaking windows looking for items to steal. 
You'll be fine in Paris. Just stay aware of your surroundings. Have fun!


----------



## pierceography (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies, everyone.

I still have four days left to decide, but I've packed the following lenses:

12-24mm
24mm tilt/shift
24-70mm
35mm
70-200mm
135mm

Some additional notes based on comments:

* I'm bringing a B+W 1000x ND filter (10 stops) - Thanks axtstern.
* I'll also have my x100s as my "don't want to haul 10lbs of equipment" camera.
* I've always been a wallet in my front pocket kinda guy. 
* My wife is amazingly patient (both of my generally odd behavior and loose photography budget!)
* The pelican case is only for the flight. I plan to take my messenger back with body + 3 lenses most days. Oh, and tripod too.
* All my gear is insured through our home policy.

I'd love to take the 85L, as it's one of my favorite lenses, but the weight and my intent of shooting mostly architecture have me dropping it (huh, poor choice of words) off the list. I might replace it with the 50mm Siggy since I have some extra room in the pelican case and it's much lighter.

axtstern: I considered bringing my 2x teleconverter, but that's always a pain to change in the field, so I've decided not to over-complicate things... more. And you're definitely right about the "gentle nudge"... I had a good idea of what lenses I wanted to take, but it's always helpful to get some fellow photogs to back up my gut feeling.

nmccrea43: Great pictures, I can only hope mine turn out as nice.

Thanks again for all the replies!


----------



## sdsr (Mar 11, 2014)

A few random thoughts:

- If architecture and museums includes interiors, in case you don't already know this, it's worth pointing out that some of them are very dark inside even during the day (The Madeleine, for instance, has no natural light at all except a couple of skylights), and some won't allow a tripod (even if they did, in the more popular ones you would get in the way); so IS or fast lenses that perform well in low light wide open, esp. with coma (the candelabras in Notre Dame create coma from hell with lesser fast lenses like the 28mm 1.8), would be helpful (your Sigma would be good, though it's probably not wide enough). 

- The same applies to walking around at night, of course - which, at the risk of stating the obvious, is something you'll want to do: much of Paris looks marvelous at night. 

- Do you have experience carrying several heavy lenses all day? The last time I was in Paris, with my 5DII, I found that if I took much with me, after a few hours of walking around I was almost ready to toss it all into the Seine and ended up taking just a couple of lenses with me, if that, when I left the hotel - 17-40 and/or 24-105 and/or 70-200 f4 IS during the day, with one or two faster ones for night or when I planned to go into somewhere with low light. I would hate to carry around the 70-200 2.8 IS II all day and suspect that when I return to Paris in a couple of months I'll take only my Sony A7r with a couple of primes, and maybe some of my Olympus M4/3 - I probably take better photos when not worn out by lugging stuff around. But that's me - you may be in far better physical shape! 

- For my taste, the most attractive parts of Paris are the narrow streets in the 5th & 6th Arr. on the Left Bank; a fairly wide lens would be useful for that (plus, as someone else said, something longer for the gargoyles).

- Maybe I'm lucky, but I've never had any security/theft issues with cameras (or anything else) in Paris, despite carrying around a 5DII + 70-200 f4 IS in plain sight for hours on end.


----------



## sdsr (Mar 11, 2014)

PS - this may not apply to you, as I've no idea where you're from, but if you'll be returning, say, to the US, one reason not to take too much gear is this: the last time I flew back from Paris, the security person checking my carry-on bags made me remove each of my carefully packed lenses and open them up so she could verify that they were merely lenses. No big deal, really, and perfectly understandable, but I had taken too many lenses, it took rather a long time and I suspect those in line behind me weren't entirely amused....


----------



## scotia (Mar 11, 2014)

sdsr said:


> PS - this may not apply to you, as I've no idea where you're from, but if you'll be returning, say, to the US, one reason not to take too much gear is this: the last time I flew back from Paris, the security person checking my carry-on bags made me remove each of my carefully packed lenses and open them up so she could verify that they were merely lenses. No big deal, really, and perfectly understandable, but I had taken too many lenses, it took rather a long time and I suspect those in line behind me weren't entirely amused....



It isn't just to the US. This has happened to me every time I have passed through CDG (to France and transiting within Europe and to Asia). Every lens and camera - including my point and shoot - had to be removed from my bag and checked. Each time I was travelling with only two three lenses and one DSLR body (they were work trips), but on my last trip the two guys in front of me were professional photographers heading to Malaysia for a major project - we had a long time to discuss it while their stuff was checked - and they told me they usually try to avoid transiting through CDG for this reason.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Mar 11, 2014)

pierceography said:


> Hello all,
> It's been awhile since I've posted here, but I have a fairly cliche question: What lenses do I take for a vacation? My wife and I are heading to Paris for a week in a few days, and I'm having a harder time than I would have thought picking the lenses I want to take with me. Here's what I've got:
> 
> Sigma 12-24mm
> ...


Hi,
If I were you I would like to travel light and to be hauling a big and heavy backpack all day and everyday. I would take the two you are already mentioning, plus the Sigma 35mm f1.4, the Sigma 12-24mm and the 135mm (+ the EF 2XIII Converter), since the 70-200mm f2.8L IS II is heavy, big and take attention.
Remember that are holidays and you should also enjoy the trip.


----------



## Efka76 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi, all lenses that you own are very good and, of course, you would be able to apply all of them in order to make beautiful pictures. However, my advice to you would be to limit your weight as much as possible and to take Canon 24-70 mm lenses only. These lenses are fast, there is a zoom which is useful for portraitures and landscapes. Last year I spent one week in Rome and understood one thing: camera + 1 lenses become quite heavy if you spent the whole day on foot. I am really strong and sporty guy but I felt all the weight on my neck. If you take 70-200 and other lenses you will be tired quite soon and will not see less Paris as you could. Also, I imagine vacation when you enjoy your time, walk with with In beautiful city but not carrying 10 kg or more on your shoulders and dreaming to sit on the bench to rest. One thing when you are going to Paris for work purposes (e.g. to shoot buildings, landscapes and etc. and you are paid for this job) and when you go for vacation. 

I suggest you to relax, take as less gear as possible and enjoy that beautiful city together with your wife


----------



## pierceography (Mar 11, 2014)

A lot of good comments about the weight I'll be carrying. It's definitely a concern, but my plan is to take the six lenses I've listed, but only carry three at a time (perhaps only two if I'm lugging the 70-200mm). I do a fair amount of urban exploring (Detroit area), and am used to hauling a body + four lenses, flash, and tripod. And those familiar with Detroit urban exploring (probably not many in this forum) will know that means a LOT of stairs. It's definitely taxing on the legs, hips, and shoulders, but that's what ducking into a pub for a pint or two is for. 

Good advice on the low light situations. That's the only reason I'm bringing the 35mm f/1.4 even though the focal range overlaps with my 24-70mm. Having the extra two stops of light will be essential inside.

And I'm always used to getting screened by airport security. That's why I always arrive as early as possible. That and my customary pre-flight beer.


----------



## nmccrea43 (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks! I'm sure your pics will turn out great. You will have to post them when you get back. You will get a great workout carrying all that gear and getting some miles under your feet. Be sure to stop on occasion and enjoy a 5 euro cup of espresso at a sidewalk café and do some people watching... There are lots of good looking people in Paris! 



pierceography said:


> nmccrea43: Great pictures, I can only hope mine turn out as nice.
> 
> Thanks again for all the replies!


----------

